# Linux >  Ubuntu 9.10 un piepīpetāja raidītājs.

## defs

Tātad,atsutija pa pastu. Pieslēdzu majās pie kompja ar win un ieladēju mūziku /tam verķim 1GB atmiņa iekšā/,uzdāvināju māšelei.Viņa savā automašīnā noklausijās,tad izdomaja ielādēt kaut ko citu savās majās pie sava kompja.Un viņai Ubuntu 9.10 vispār nereaģē,kad pieslēdz pie datora,tikai iedegas displejā gaismiņa tam transmiterim USB  ::  
 Uz citiem verķiem USB reaģē,tā kā bojats dators nav. Varbūt kādu draiveri prasas meklēt? Paldies!

----------


## Delfins

wtf ir "piepīpetāja raidītājs" ??? dūmi caur wifi ?

----------


## defs

Kādi dūmi? Tas ir tas,ko sprauž iekša aizpipetaja ligzdā.

----------


## zicis

zinot pec savas pieredzes uz ubuntu ir ka usb playeri ,wifi usb adapteri un citas usb fignas neiet , tad jastas tam specene ,vai sis atbalsta linuxu, bet ja atbalsta tad čakars piedabut pie dzivibas tikunta būs  ::  !

----------


## defs

Viņam var spraust klāt arī Flash atmiņu.To jau vajadzetu pazīt.tikai skāde,ka jau iebūvēto nevarēs lietot.

----------


## dmd

nunu, nav jau arī tik traki ar to linuksu. lielākā daļa visu šito finķikļušku lieto vienus un tos pašus čipus, kam kerneļa atbalsts ir jau gadiem ilgi. visticamākais, ka vienkārši nepiemountējas automātiski.

ja māšele lieto ubuntu, tad droši vien jau mācēs atvērt termināli (atrodas iekš accessories parastajam ubuntu)

interesē teksts, kas parādās pēc komandas



```
dmesg
```

 un varbūt arī


```
dmesg | grep usb
```

 lai var ātri pāredzēt kas un kā

----------

